# F10...Jb4 vs mhd vs Bootmod3!?



## F10_sQuid (9 mo ago)

So pretty fresh " to me" 2014 535i Luxury line (61k)!! My first turbo car so I'm pumped.. Basically I'm a little skeptical on what products I should buy or rather what decisions to make..

In my cart:
Afe magnum force stage 2 CAI
Turbosmart dual port VR9 BOV
Jb4 with the bluetooth add on
Vrsf charge pipe

In a few months I will also prolly purchase the vrsf down pipe, with the intercooler!? I have also been pondering a muffler delete at the local muffler shop and keeping the resonators.. if I go with the downpipe will I need to remove the cats and would this cause a check engine or will the tuners take care of that.. I seen it had both of the o2 sensors on it!? Also I'm not too sure on what steps to take first and which order to accomplish them in.. was gonna start with the three in my cart until I ran across mhd flashing and bootmod3, now I'm in a conundrum!?

So basically whats the difference in the 3, I know one is a piggyback and the other are flashes!? I dont see me going crazy with big turbos or trying to push a bunch of power, would like to maintain the reliability but without breaking stuff or wearing it out, I've read 400 is pretty do-able with just bolt ons!? So yea fill me in on the best options!!

Any suggestions and advice or experience would be awesome!! Thanks guys I just joined!!


----------



## F10_sQuid (9 mo ago)

Anyone here!?


----------



## Bill85208 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would go with MHD. I had JB4 on my 2013 535i and then I bought MHD with full license. I used both at first but JB4 is a bit of a pain in the butt and you are constantly having to make adjustments to the tune. With MHD by itself I got better performance than JB4 alone and about the same as running JB4 with MHD together but without any of the headaches. Catless downpipes are a noticable performance upgrade but you won't pass smog if that's a concern where you live. I used an O2 sensor emulator and got mine to pass smog in California.


----------



## F10_sQuid (9 mo ago)

Yea I already purchased the mhd flasher and the super license a few weeks back.. stage 1 for now until I upgrade some parts!! Yea they updated that a long time ago with a fix.. now when u select the aftermarket downpipe in the tab bar it will know to rewrite that code or however it does it!!

I like it so far.. real time monitoring is pretty sweet and I really like the built in obdII diagnostics.. pretty handy that everything is on the app and wireless!!💯


----------

